# “First morel of the season”



## Jacob6464 (Apr 29, 2020)

Found it on my bookshelf from last season, totally forgot I made this little good luck charm…. Kind of want to eat it though!


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Haha, nice! Hopefully that will bring you some good luck this year!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Jacob6464 said:


> Found it on my bookshelf from last season, totally forgot I made this little good luck charm…. Kind of want to eat it though!
> View attachment 41333


Now I can't wait to make one. Very cool, hope it brings you some luck.


----------

